# Dog that chewed tires, tore bumper off police car sentenced to obedience classes ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

*Dog that chewed tires, tore bumper off Chattanooga police car sentenced to obedience classes..*

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100326/koddities/us_odd_determined_dog

_By The Associated Press_
<table class="ad_slug_table" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td align="center">[SIZE=-2]ADVERTISEMENT[/SIZE]
<iframe class=" kxspntycpfryyghxmjfg kxspntycpfryyghxmjfg kxspntycpfryyghxmjfg" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://ad.yieldmanager.com/st?ad_type=iframe&ad_size=300x250&site=173878&section_code=13829557&cb=1269616426818792&ycg=m&yyob=1963&pub_redirect_unencoded=1&pub_redirect=http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=15neub03e/M=655378.13829557.13834424.6258759/D=ca_news/S=96571811:LREC/_ylt=AnNemLQR4HO34YsgCbIpmkujkcEF/Y=CA/EXP=1269623626/L=5IIv8WKIK3.Hf1Z.SabA.gX3rc5Df0uszyoACBsu/B=yXm8AWKJiTA-/J=1269616426818792/K=M6QtcOeurcOAkDlPPk._mQ/A=5316446/R=0/*" frameborder="0" height="250" scrolling="NO" width="300"></iframe></td></tr></tbody></table><script language="javascript"> if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object(); window.yzq_d['yXm8AWKJiTA-']='&U=13frd01m2%2fN%3dyXm8AWKJiTA-%2fC%3d655378.13829557.13834424.6258759%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d5316446%2fV%3d1'; </script><noscript>







</noscript>
_ CHATTANOOGA, Tenn. - A pit bull mix in Tennessee has been sentenced to obedience training after his dogged attack on a local police car. _
_ Winston didn't bite anybody, but he mauled a Chattanooga police car. The persistent pooch managed to tear off a section of the front bumper and damage the tires. _
_ The Chattanooga Times Free Press reports that a judge ruled that Winston had been a very bad dog. He was sentenced to obedience and canine good citizen classes, and he'll have to wear a tag that says he is "potentially dangerous." _
_ Charges against his owner will be dismissed if the classes are completed successfully. _
_ Owner Nancy Emerling said Winston got out of a fenced-in area at a welding shop March 14. _


----------



## Tobias Wilkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Because, really, a tag that says "potentially dangerous" is going to be -so- effective... I'm pretty sure that by the time you get close enough to even see the tag, you'll have already figured it out....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't necessarily relate aggression towards a car as being human aggressive. 
The judge may have viewed it the same way, thus the required ob classes.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Winston is a very lucky bad dog that the police officers also did not apparently consider him dangerous - or he wouldn't be alive to be able to take an obedience class - I was glad to see the police being so patient and kind to the dogs - when they were obviously loose "pit bull type" dogs showing some aggression - they could have easily shot them, some police would have, I'm sure. Glad they didn't.

molly


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Owner is having the dog PTS. Google the video clip. watch till the end.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

why? I watched til the end - the dogs followed the car off down the road - did something else happen?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Molly Graf said:


> Winston is a very lucky bad dog that the police officers also did not apparently consider him dangerous - or he wouldn't be alive to be able to take an obedience class - I was glad to see the police being so patient and kind to the dogs - when they were obviously loose "pit bull type" dogs showing some aggression - they could have easily shot them, some police would have, I'm sure. Glad they didn't.
> 
> molly


Things could have been a lot different if the officers had been responding to a call that could involve violence. If the officers were in a position where they had to exit their vehicles, IF the dog displayed aggression towards the officers, IF the officers would have determined the aggression was directed toward them, things might have ended a lot differently. 

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The video I saw said something about the owner not wanting to take a chance with him attacking a person, but I don't remember hearing about wanting him PTS? It's too bad if he does. Bet he'd love tug toys if given an outlet. :wink: The pro BSL crowd is already picking this up as a story, no doubt. Strange, because stories like these never make national or even regional news if it's a golden retriever...

http://www.citytv.com/toronto/citynews/news/local/article/12275--3-year-old-child-mauled-by-dog


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure that is so. But hearing about cases where officers enter private fenced yards and chose to shoot the chained barking dog, the approaching family dog in the back yard or "attacking" chihuahua on the porch - I am very glad to see that these officers showed a more human side to handling a loose dog. Very glad to see it.

molly


----------

